# Logical to lease a horse property?



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

victorialicious7 said:


> Hi everyone. So initially, my family wanted to buy a property and build off from there but honestly, at the moment it wouldnt help considering it would be a primarily private property with no additional outside income.
> 
> Anyways, a property about 10.5 miles from my house was posted on craigslist and I am partially familiar with the place. It's $600 per month and has a 4 stall barn, some pastures, AND we are free to use the anemities of the main property (indoor and outdoor rings.)
> 
> ...


Sounds good if you can afford it and can avoid the temptation that it brings. I was paying $200 a month 2 stalls for my 2 horses at a barn. I just leased a pasture for $300 a month, and it's really tempting to get more horses now since the price is the same.


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

I feel like its a great oppertunity and it came after so much looking and trying so hard to get our own property.. This way, at first we definitely WONT be making money but if things went right, we could make an additional $5,000 + per year as long as training and whatnot went right.. I would just probably would have to get someone to feed for me but I bet I could work that off. 

Additional comments/opinions would really be great!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Will you be required to carry your own liability insurance covering the land owner? Will there be other horse owners using other parts of the property? Does the lease include usage of tools (tractor mainly) to keep the ring and such in shape? Does the lease include water and electricity and such?

$600/month for four stalls = $150/stall. That does not include any of the feed or bedding. 

Will you be able to make it there every day, twice per day, no matter what?


----------



## Northern Guide (Jan 16, 2011)

*Leasing land*

Yeah Hi:
I lease some of my ranch off to horses,, 173 acres,, fenced, x fenced,,, no buildings or corals,, lots of water though, and real good combination of fields and forest, I'm @ $10.00 a head per month, thats the same price for a mare and off spring too,, even then for some the price is a little high,,, Some of my neighbours are double what I am in their fees,,, 
Thing is though,,, time and travel,,, to the land,, and then at the end of the day all a person really is doing is paying rent instead of a mortage,,,,

I care more for the horses and the availibity of the owners to follow up on their horses and training than the money end of it,,, but the price I charge goes back to the land for plowing and re-seeding, fencing,, etc,,,, It's close in funds either way at that cost ,, but I figgure that the owner has a bit more in their pocket to put to fuel and more visits out,,
Hard call ,, really though it's what you want/need and/or can afford,, 
Just a word though,, be sure about any type contract that might . or might not be involved


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about the insurance - it would have to be something we discuss with the owner if we decide its a good idea.

As for the rings - they are part of the main stable (there are 3) and are used by the people who board and take lessons there so it wouldnt be MY responsibility, still the owners, and as for water and electricity, comes with the barn im pretty sure..

For bedding - I could get it from a lumber yard behind my neighborhood for a good price for sure, maybe even hay since he has cattle and horses too.. 

Most likely I would be going there every afternoon for the first year and someone would be hired to feed in the morning (I can do it myself in the afternoons as well as clean out stalls)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Run the numbers to see if it is cost affective.

If you have to pay someone to do morning feedings that is another thing to add in.

Is there some place available to you to store hay and sawdust?


----------



## victorialicious7 (Jan 22, 2011)

I actually am running numbers, I'll be making an official presentation list thing to send to my dad tonight.. I am also considering working to pay off some of the dues in exchange for morning feedings if they allow that. Electricity AND water included in the price, although I think it is only 1 pasture. Also, I figured out that hay around here can range from $2 - 7 per bale, but generally on the lower side which is also a bonus! 

I will probably be looking at the place soon if we end up concluding that the numbers will be worth it in the end but I am sure there is.


----------

